# Robbed Twice In Public, Woman Doesn't Want Her Life Risked A 3rd Time



## YihChauChang (Jun 2, 2011)

Open Carry advocate, Karen Nixon, wants nothing more than to be able to defend herself from being the victim of violent crime for the third time. Yet, Assemblyman Anthony Portantino wants to take that right to self-defense away from her. Is this your government at work?

Robbed Twice In Public, Woman Doesn't Want Her Life Risked A 3rd Time - Oakland Gun Rights | Examiner.com


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

And they open the prison gates due to overcrowding, go figure. Non-taxpayers vs. tax-payers, ever wonder why the state is broke.


----------

